# Any luck in N.E Ohio? Say Tuscarawas County.



## ohiobuck23 (Apr 18, 2013)

Who has found any in Tuscarawas county and what are you finding if any and what kind of places are you finding them around?


----------



## shagbark (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothing here in carroll county, been out twice found one false morel today


----------



## ohiobuck23 (Apr 18, 2013)

Went out this morning, found a couple of falses, devil horns, a box turtle and 3 crawling tics. Lol the sacrifices of morel hunting. Phila area.


----------

